# Chokes and Shot



## JakeGunner (Oct 19, 2005)

I have been Pheasant hunting for over 12 years and have had no problem killing pheasant. I have been using a Remington 1187 W/ 28" barrel and Mod choke. Sometimes I use a full choke later in the year when the birds are busting early. I usualy shoot #3 steel because I also jump shoot ducks and most areas I hunt reqier steel or non tox. Last year I bought a Weatherby Orion upland 12 gauge 28" o/u. I have been using the same shot and I have been using full and Mod. My problem is I cant hit a flying trash can lid. I got thru the new safety and the shorter Gun stuff last year but I am wounding alot of birds and just plain missing easy shots. My question is am I supose to use steel in a double ? And should I be using Mod and Imp instead of Mod and Full. Also what barrel to fire first. This is my first double and I would love to work this out I am tempted to go back the the remington But I do love the O/U. Any advise would help Just dont tell me to go to the skeet range I dont beleive imy marksmanship is the problem. Thanks


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

My guess would be gun fit. If you can consistantly hit with your Rem., then it would have to be the fit of the new gun. When you shoulder it quickly, does the sight plane look correct? Have you patterned it yet? It may shoot higher or lower than your Rem.

Just a thought..... Good luck!


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

JG,

Nice shotgun!!!! Most people I know (including me) that shoot the bottom barrel first. The reason is, that barrel is closer to the center line of the stock and therefore the vertical recoil will be less, so there will be slightly quicker recovery time for a second shot.

As for the choke and for missing.... take some time to pattern it. I found w/ my O/U that I had to completly cover the bird with the bead/muzzle or I was shooting under the target.

With steel, I would shy away from a full choke, steel should pattern tighter than lead and it is much harder too. The harder shot doesn't deform like lead, therefore you don't need as much choke. Also stee shot through a tight choke may not be good for the gun.

Just my .02.

Good luck!


----------



## rem1187us (Oct 11, 2004)

I would shoot the gun on paper to check the point of impact. I have seen chokes that shoot to the right or left so that's a starting point. As far as steel goes you should open up your choke becouse with steel shot if you restrict your choke to much you will get holes in your pattern. I shoot 3inc 1 1/8 oz. 1500 fps steel and use a IC choke for the max pattern at 30 yards.


----------



## JakeGunner (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks for the advise I will give it all a try. I just went 1 for about 20 over the weekend I missed easy away and right to lefts on over a dozen cocks. the only thing I killed was an easy shot on a green head and I had to shoot him twice. Thanks again.


----------

